# Show your Gladesmen



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Figured we could have a thread showing our Gladesmens since I know we have a few sweet looking ones on here.  Since funhog asked for a pic, we might as well have a thread of them. So I will start with mine.  I do not have a recent picture, these are all from this summer.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

awsome pics, 


just a style note, feet should be even when standing with tiller, looks more better that way ;D


----------



## Festus (Dec 15, 2006)

I don't think I've seen one of those before.....nice looking boat. What are the specs?


----------



## Funhog (Jan 12, 2007)

Go to Eastcapecanoes.com and you should find all the info on the Gladesmen as well as their new Lostmen. 

Beavis,

Thanks for the pics. Looking forward to seeing a few more Gladesmen boat pics from the other forum members.

Scott


----------



## Hole-Hitter (Dec 11, 2006)

Beavis,

Canoecraz/Hole-Hitter here; I read in another post youre getting a custom platform done. Are you going w/ a design similar to mine?

-HH


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey,

How ya been. When I was home, it was kinda hard doing stuff between the 2 weekend holidays and having to give up going out on the boat. On my next trip home I am planning on getting that done first thing. And yes I am using yours as a reference. My boat feels so weird running it without the platform on the back. Threw off the whole fung sway thing.


----------



## Hole-Hitter (Dec 11, 2006)

Beavis,

Let me know if you need me to send you more photos of the platform.

-HH


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

put some pictures of your boat on here.


----------



## Hole-Hitter (Dec 11, 2006)

I don't have any recent photos, but you can see how my boat has progressed w/ these photos. I will be adding a grab rail (thanks Kevin) and trim tabs in the very near future. I am installing the tabs myself; we will see how that goes!

*Pre-platform, but w/ a TSG:*



















*Old Platform:*



















*New Platform, new motor and no Jackplate (waiting for someone to buy my old one so I can get Tom to make me another!!):*




























*New 1 inch floor and rod holders from ECC: (had water damage from a pierced core and ECC fixed my blunder ):*


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2007)

HH,

Just and obsevation, but why do you have more pictures of your boat out of the water than in the water? :-?  Are you competing with me   We need to get them both sooooooon. :-[

CR


----------



## Hole-Hitter (Dec 11, 2006)

Ron,

I have this problem when I am on the water I dont think about taking pictures


----------



## pg6922 (Jan 16, 2007)

Very nice set up....when I fist saw your new platform, the first thing I thought of was that it looks straight out of "Alice in Wonderland" But I dont think it could look any other way and not loose any steering....well done.


PG


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Beavis' bote is the slickest Gladesmen setup I have ever seen. TOTAL control with unreal handling. It's like he's on an 18' jetski. I took a couple of those pics - so you know it's time to update your files Beav.  
Thresh ;D


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Motor looks big enough back there don't it? [smiley=1-one-eye.gif]


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

Hope thats not the only pic you have of her?????? That would be a shame Thresh 

Like my old 65 F-100 fram up restore. I took 5 pics :'(

AC


----------



## Fuzzy_Bruce (May 19, 2007)

Since my camera took a dump, I can ony rely on others to take pictures for me,









By the way, I'm in the testing phase of the new microskiff head wear ;D I also blured out the super secret wallyworld lure, wouldn't want to give away all my secrets. Not sure anyone fishes or recognizes the honey hole where this was taken


----------



## Fuzzy_Bruce (May 19, 2007)

Always have a fine import beer availibel if you see me on the water


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

ahhhhhh, 

What? I mean who? What? When was the last time you shaved? [smiley=faga1.gif]


----------



## Fuzzy_Bruce (May 19, 2007)

Haven't shaved clean since leaving the Army in '83. Trims now and then, and the beard comes in handy doing double work. Keeps the swamp angels off the face and as a crumb catcher that comes in handy for that late snack ;D









Anyone up for a Flamingo trip 12-8 or12-9. Out going tide till 9-10am. I'll be the guy with the Grolsh.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

In a couple more years you are going to be juggling fishing and Santa Claus duty at the mall this time of year. ;D


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Been seen on a few sites, but here's the best Gladesmen shot ever. Taken by my brother-in-law Gil Stose (professional photographer) a couple of years ago. Best shot of Tomoka Basin ever if you ask me.  This shot was not photoshopped, simply me hiding in the belly of the Gladesmen.That's my fat butt accounting for the waves! lol


----------



## TailStalker (Dec 13, 2006)

> Been seen on a few sites, but here's the best Gladesmen shot ever.  Taken by my brother-in-law Gil Stose (professional photographer) a couple of years ago.   Best shot of Tomoka Basin ever if you ask me.  This shot was not photoshopped, simply me hiding in the belly of the Gladesmen.That's my fat butt accounting for the waves! lol




I agree. We still get people loving that pic. It hangs on the office wall Thresh! 
We miss ya dude.
Kev


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> Anyone up for a Flamingo trip 12-8 or12-9. Out going tide till 9-10am. I'll be the guy with the Grolsh.


FB, would love to go, but wife just got out of the hospital. She's fine, just a little procedure. Nothing cosmetic, strictly preventative. 

Maybe next week? I'll supply the Grolsh... maybe a few Hoegaarden's too? ;D

Cheers
Jan


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

That is a great pic......made a nice background for the ol' desktop at one time.


----------

